# China In My Eyes----Sharing Your Photos in China



## uustart (Mar 22, 2009)

[FONT=&#24494]Introduction:[/FONT]
China, the extraordinary enchanting beauty of poetic and picturesque land [FONT=&#24494]has attracted increasing number of foreign people, like you, travel and live in China. Each of you had your own unique experience in China trip. To share your cherish photos with other friends from all over the world, rather than put them in the album. Join in the activity[FONT=&#24494]China in My Eyes hold by China Service mall, showing your unique experience and share your interesting stories. [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&#24494] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]Award setting:[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]Five awards are set for five themes including the natural scenery photo, historic interests photo, scenic spots photo, cityscapes photo, human landscapes photo and unique views photo, one picture will be elected as the golden award for each themes, the owners will be awarded a free three-day Fenghuang trip, and there will be 20 pictures elected as the *honorable mention, which the owners will get 400 points in the Points City of China Service Mall. The points can exchange the goods and services in the Points City.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]*Detailed information:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]1.      [/FONT][FONT=&#24494]All the pictures should be original, descriptions added will be grateful.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]2.      [/FONT][FONT=&#24494]The activity opens to the foreigners, no limited nationalities.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]3.      [/FONT][FONT=&#24494]Ways of participating:[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]By email: [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]By MSN:[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]By the forum of China Service Mall: Homepage - China Service Mall Forum - travel in China,study in China,business in China,work in China,live in China - Powered by Discuz!NT [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]4.      [/FONT][FONT=&#24494]No limited accounts of photos but, pay attention: one photo for one post.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]Judge details[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]E-friends and judges from China Service Mall will be responsible for the judge process. Judges from e-friends and China Service Mall account for 80% and 20% of the result, respectively. [/FONT]Following aspects will be considered while judging:
1.       Themes of the photo:  showing the Chinese culture [FONT=&#24494] [/FONT]
2.       [FONT=&#24494]Originality of the photo: all the pictures should be shooting by yourselves.[/FONT]
3.       [FONT=&#24494]Description of the photo: rich description added below the photo will add marks for your photo.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#24494]All the legal rights are reserved to China Service Mall.[/FONT]


----------

